# short interest report



## ArmchairHero (Apr 4, 2011)

Is there a good, free source for daily short interests, instead of bi-monthly only? Having a hard time finding one... tia


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

ArmchairHero said:


> Is there a good, free source for daily short interests, instead of bi-monthly only? Having a hard time finding one... tia


All you have to do is ask 

http://www.dailyfinance.com/company/sino-forest-corporation/tre/tor/short-interest

This link brings up the data for TRE as an example.
Just plug in the ticker you are interested in.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Opps, I realize this is bi-monthly as well.


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

As an aside, look at the high level of short-interest in Sino-Forest.
Does this mean that, since as far back as June 2010, many others had an inkling that all was not well at Sino-Forest?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

59% short interest in Loblaws? Can anyone explain that to me?


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

andrewf said:


> 59% short interest in Loblaws? Can anyone explain that to me?


59 is a short interest ratio (a.k.a. days-to-cover). For this case, it just means that the stock has a low daily volume. 

Short Interest Ratio = Short Interest / Avg. Daily Trading Volume

Looks like the short interest volume of Loblaws has been rather consistent - just over 10mil.
This equates to around 3.8% of the outstanding shares.

MB


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Ah, okay. That site fails the data visualization test. Unspecified dimensions and everything...


----------



## ArmchairHero (Apr 4, 2011)

HaroldCrump said:


> All you have to do is ask
> 
> http://www.dailyfinance.com/company/sino-forest-corporation/tre/tor/short-interest
> 
> ...


I am currently using this but looking for one that updates day-to-day...


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

HaroldCrump said:


> http://www.dailyfinance.com/company/sino-forest-corporation/tre/tor/short-interest


Well, it looks like this site doesn't have short interest for TSX companies anymore. (The Key Statistics for TSX companies is gone.)

Does anyone else know a site where we can get the bi-monthly short interest report for TSX listed companies?


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.tmx.com/en/news_events/exchange_bulletins/short_positions_2011.html

There was another thread about this somewhere, the conclusion being that the report is pretty useless since most positions are for hedging purposes


----------



## ArmchairHero (Apr 4, 2011)

I am using this one, best free I can find:

http://www.dataexplorers.com/products/data


----------

